

Start Something New - davidbarker
https://www.apple.com/start-something-new/

======
davidbarker
I'm so confused by Hacker News, sometimes. This just went from the front page
to oblivion.

Edit: I just checked and it's now at #214.

~~~
asocial
Probably because it's advertising.

~~~
davidbarker
There are lots of things that are posted on HN that are purely to advertise,
though. Most products that appear are advertising.

I posted this because I found it interesting. Partly because I like the page's
design, and also because of the work some people have achieved using purely
mobile (admittedly, Apple) products.

